# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Общее количество абонентов, подключенных по технологии GPON, превысило 130 тысяч!

## ByFly

*За 2013 год больше 100 тысяч новых абонентов РУП Белтелеком было подключено по технологии* *GPON**, что стало серьезным прорывом во внедрении данной технологии в нашей стране. Общее количество абонентов, подключенных по технологии GPON, достигло 130 тысяч.*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

